# Visitenkarten



## Stilzkin (21. Juni 2006)

Hallo.

Bin neu hier und hätte gerne gewust wie ich so eine Visitenkarte erstellen kann?

Blasc Client hab ich installiert aber noch nicht verwendet, da die Server noch down sind (wegen Patch 1.11).


----------



## Stilzkin (22. Juni 2006)

Hat sich erledigt, hab die Funktion gefunden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neo2 (22. Juni 2006)

Könntest du mir weiterhelfen - suche die Funktion auch !

Wäre sehr nett


Danke 

Neo

------------------------------


----------



## Legolaaz (22. Juni 2006)

kann mir jmd erklären, wie ich meine Berufe auf die Visitenkarte bekomme ??

danke im voraus


----------



## Stilzkin (22. Juni 2006)

Geht automatisch, steht bei dir auch dabei.


----------



## Legolaaz (24. Juni 2006)

Stilzkin schrieb:


> Geht automatisch, steht bei dir auch dabei.




ahh ja jetzt ! :-)

ok danke


----------



## Bubbleboy (3. Juli 2006)

gehts auch bei mir?


----------



## Kimhara (3. Juli 2006)

Bei mir sieht man keine Berufe.Kann mir wer helfen wie ich die reinbekomme?


----------



## meinfreund (3. Juli 2006)

Kimhara schrieb:


> Bei mir sieht man keine Berufe.Kann mir wer helfen wie ich die reinbekomme?



test



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kimhara (3. Juli 2006)

Hab ich was falsch gemacht weil meine Berufe nicht aufscheinen?


----------



## Patrice (4. Juli 2006)

Indem du das einstellst was angezeigt werden soll und was nicht?


----------



## Kimhara (4. Juli 2006)

Ja nur wo kann ich das einstellen?


----------



## Coolice (11. Juli 2006)

Ja echt Leute, wo macht man denn diese Visitenkarte? Ich find des net..-.- *heul*


----------



## Roran (11. Juli 2006)

Coolice schrieb:


> Ja echt Leute, wo macht man denn diese Visitenkarte? Ich find des net..-.- *heul*


Man man man, Kinder kinder ^^
Das ist doch so super einfach,
ich zeigs dir mal an deinem GM 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Klick mal hier auf den LINK

Wie man da hin kommt ?
Einfach.

http://www.blasc.de
Du scrollst etwas runter, das Du das suchfeld für *Charaktere* sehen kannst,
da siehste auch » *Realmliste* ,
da suchste Dir Deinen Server raus,
dann suchst Du Deine Gilde raus,
nun suchst Du Deinen Charakter.

Und wenn Du nun oben schaust,
siehste, das da ein paar Rahmen sind,
dort steht auch Visitenkarte.

Da klickst Du drauf,
und wählst die Karte aus die Du in deiner Grafik sehen willst,
unter der Anzeige Deiner Karte, siehste eine Vorschau, 
wie die nun aus schaut.

Da drunter ist auch der " BBCode: ",
den kopierst du Dir raus,
und fügst den in deinem Forum in die Signatur ein,
nun nur noch speichern und fertig.


Aber eine FAQ ist in Arbeit, wo das auch rein kommten soll. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shurikan (21. Juli 2006)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hey gute Beschreibung aber bei mir hat das einen Haken was ist wenn man nicht bei seinen Gildenmitgliedern eingetragen ist???


----------



## Regnor (21. Juli 2006)

Shurikan schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> hey gute Beschreibung aber bei mir hat das einen Haken was ist wenn man nicht bei seinen Gildenmitgliedern eingetragen ist???



Dann gehe man auf www.BLASC.de, dann auf Download und lädt sich den BLASC Client runter. Dann installiert man den, stellt fix seine Chardaten ein und zockt Wow, dannach ist man automatisch in der BLASC Datenbank und hat auch die Visitenkarten.


----------



## Roran (21. Juli 2006)

Shurikan schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> hey gute Beschreibung aber bei mir hat das einen Haken was ist wenn man nicht bei seinen Gildenmitgliedern eingetragen ist???


Oder du klickst bei mir in der Signatur auf BLASC_Setup_Standalone.exe
dann hast du das auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*grins * @ Regnor  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deadhoof (21. Juli 2006)

Hallo

also ich hab Blasc installiert (beides.. das von der HP das aus deiner Signatur) Alles läuft super... 

laut Progrämmle ist auch der Char hochgeladen. ich find ihn aber nicht .. 

Hier ist mein Log:

21.07.2006 18:11:20->> WoW als beendet erkannt
21.07.2006 18:11:20<<- VERARBEITUNG BEGINNT
21.07.2006 18:11:20<<- Suche nach F:\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\HQMATRIX\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
21.07.2006 18:11:20<<- Datei gefunden F:\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\HQMATRIX\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
21.07.2006 18:11:20->> Suche abgeschlossen
21.07.2006 18:11:20->> Gefundende SavedVariables.lua: 1
21.07.2006 18:11:20->> Aktuelles Profil: HQMATRIX
21.07.2006 18:11:20->> Aktuelle Datei: F:\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\HQMATRIX\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
21.07.2006 18:11:20->> FTP: Host-Name web1.planet-multiplayer.de wird aufgelöst.
21.07.2006 18:11:20->> FTP: Verbinden mit 82.149.225.235.
21.07.2006 18:11:20->> FTP: Verbunden.
21.07.2006 18:11:200 - GetInternalResponse
21.07.2006 18:11:211 - after read
21.07.2006 18:11:211 - LLine:220 192.168.1.235 FTP server ready
21.07.2006 18:11:211 - before parse
21.07.2006 18:11:211 - after parse
21.07.2006 18:11:211 - ready
21.07.2006 18:11:210 - CheckResponse
21.07.2006 18:11:210 - leave
21.07.2006 18:11:210 - GetInternalResponse
21.07.2006 18:11:211 - after read
21.07.2006 18:11:211 - LLine:331 Password required for www-0021-03.
21.07.2006 18:11:211 - before parse
21.07.2006 18:11:211 - after parse
21.07.2006 18:11:211 - ready
21.07.2006 18:11:210 - CheckResponse
21.07.2006 18:11:210 - leave
21.07.2006 18:11:210 - GetInternalResponse
21.07.2006 18:11:211 - after read
21.07.2006 18:11:211 - LLine:230 User www-0021-03 logged in.
21.07.2006 18:11:211 - before parse
21.07.2006 18:11:211 - after parse
21.07.2006 18:11:211 - ready
21.07.2006 18:11:210 - CheckResponse
21.07.2006 18:11:210 - leave
21.07.2006 18:11:210 - GetInternalResponse
21.07.2006 18:11:211 - after read
21.07.2006 18:11:211 - LLine:200 Type set to I
21.07.2006 18:11:211 - before parse
21.07.2006 18:11:211 - after parse
21.07.2006 18:11:211 - ready
21.07.2006 18:11:210 - CheckResponse
21.07.2006 18:11:210 - leave
21.07.2006 18:11:210 - GetInternalResponse
21.07.2006 18:11:211 - after read
21.07.2006 18:11:211 - LLine:215 UNIX Type: L8
21.07.2006 18:11:211 - before parse
21.07.2006 18:11:211 - after parse
21.07.2006 18:11:211 - ready
21.07.2006 18:11:210 - CheckResponse
21.07.2006 18:11:210 - leave
21.07.2006 18:11:21->> FTP: Verbindung hergestellt
21.07.2006 18:11:21<<- Erzeuge temporären Dateinamen
21.07.2006 18:11:21<<- Laden von ({BF1DFB68-95DD-49A9-BF61-97E99A8B52B6}.lua)
21.07.2006 18:11:21<<- Upload der LUA Datei ({BF1DFB68-95DD-49A9-BF61-97E99A8B52B6}.lua
21.07.2006 18:11:21FTPPREPUT Filename=F:\World of Warcraft\BLASC\tmp\~tmpdata.dat   -- SERVERFILENAME={BF1DFB68-95DD-49A9-BF61-97E99A8B52B6}.lua
21.07.2006 18:11:21->> FTP: FTP-Transfer wird gestartet
21.07.2006 18:11:210 - GetInternalResponse
21.07.2006 18:11:211 - after read
21.07.2006 18:11:211 - LLine:227 Entering Passive Mode (82,149,225,235,249,103).
21.07.2006 18:11:211 - before parse
21.07.2006 18:11:211 - after parse
21.07.2006 18:11:211 - ready
21.07.2006 18:11:210 - CheckResponse
21.07.2006 18:11:210 - leave
21.07.2006 18:11:21->> FTP: Transfer abgeschlossen
21.07.2006 18:11:21FTPAFPUT
21.07.2006 18:11:21<<- Datei erfolgreich übertragen
21.07.2006 18:11:21->> Lade Blacklist
21.07.2006 18:11:26->> entpacke Blacklist
21.07.2006 18:11:26->> Blacklist geladen
21.07.2006 18:11:26->> Start Wissensdatenbank
21.07.2006 18:11:26->> Parse itemcache
21.07.2006 18:11:26<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:2)
21.07.2006 18:11:26->> Start Parsen 42923937
21.07.2006 18:11:26<<- ClientVersion: 5464
21.07.2006 18:11:29<<- Typ2 hat 0 neue Einträge
21.07.2006 18:11:29->> Ende Parsen 42927375
21.07.2006 18:11:29->> Parse questcache
21.07.2006 18:11:29<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:1)
21.07.2006 18:11:29->> Start Parsen 42927375
21.07.2006 18:11:29<<- ClientVersion: 5464
21.07.2006 18:11:29<<- Typ1 hat 0 neue Einträge
21.07.2006 18:11:29->> Ende Parsen 42927531
21.07.2006 18:11:29->> Parse creaturecache
21.07.2006 18:11:29<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:3)
21.07.2006 18:11:29->> Start Parsen 42927531
21.07.2006 18:11:29<<- ClientVersion: 5464
21.07.2006 18:11:30<<- Typ3 hat 0 neue Einträge
21.07.2006 18:11:30->> Ende Parsen 42928234
21.07.2006 18:11:30->> Sprachkontrolle
21.07.2006 18:11:30->> keine neuen Daten gefunden
21.07.2006 18:11:30->> FTP: Verbindung wird getrennt.
21.07.2006 18:11:30->> FTP: Verbindung aufgehoben.
21.07.2006 18:12:32->> Manueller Datenabgleich
21.07.2006 18:12:32<<- VERARBEITUNG BEGINNT
21.07.2006 18:12:32<<- Suche nach F:\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\HQMATRIX\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
21.07.2006 18:12:32<<- Datei gefunden F:\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\HQMATRIX\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
21.07.2006 18:12:32->> Suche abgeschlossen
21.07.2006 18:12:32->> Gefundende SavedVariables.lua: 1
21.07.2006 18:12:32->> Aktuelles Profil: HQMATRIX
21.07.2006 18:12:32->> Aktuelle Datei: F:\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\HQMATRIX\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
21.07.2006 18:12:32->> FTP: Host-Name web1.planet-multiplayer.de wird aufgelöst.
21.07.2006 18:12:32->> FTP: Verbinden mit 82.149.225.235.
21.07.2006 18:12:32->> FTP: Verbunden.
21.07.2006 18:12:320 - GetInternalResponse
21.07.2006 18:12:321 - after read
21.07.2006 18:12:321 - LLine:220 192.168.1.235 FTP server ready
21.07.2006 18:12:321 - before parse
21.07.2006 18:12:321 - after parse
21.07.2006 18:12:321 - ready
21.07.2006 18:12:320 - CheckResponse
21.07.2006 18:12:320 - leave
21.07.2006 18:12:320 - GetInternalResponse
21.07.2006 18:12:321 - after read
21.07.2006 18:12:321 - LLine:331 Password required for www-0021-03.
21.07.2006 18:12:321 - before parse
21.07.2006 18:12:321 - after parse
21.07.2006 18:12:321 - ready
21.07.2006 18:12:320 - CheckResponse
21.07.2006 18:12:320 - leave
21.07.2006 18:12:320 - GetInternalResponse
21.07.2006 18:12:321 - after read
21.07.2006 18:12:321 - LLine:230 User www-0021-03 logged in.
21.07.2006 18:12:321 - before parse
21.07.2006 18:12:321 - after parse
21.07.2006 18:12:321 - ready
21.07.2006 18:12:320 - CheckResponse
21.07.2006 18:12:320 - leave
21.07.2006 18:12:320 - GetInternalResponse
21.07.2006 18:12:321 - after read
21.07.2006 18:12:321 - LLine:200 Type set to I
21.07.2006 18:12:321 - before parse
21.07.2006 18:12:321 - after parse
21.07.2006 18:12:321 - ready
21.07.2006 18:12:320 - CheckResponse
21.07.2006 18:12:320 - leave
21.07.2006 18:12:320 - GetInternalResponse
21.07.2006 18:12:321 - after read
21.07.2006 18:12:321 - LLine:215 UNIX Type: L8
21.07.2006 18:12:321 - before parse
21.07.2006 18:12:321 - after parse
21.07.2006 18:12:321 - ready
21.07.2006 18:12:320 - CheckResponse
21.07.2006 18:12:320 - leave
21.07.2006 18:12:32->> FTP: Verbindung hergestellt
21.07.2006 18:12:32<<- Erzeuge temporären Dateinamen
21.07.2006 18:12:32<<- Laden von ({F3CB2B68-F096-4474-81A2-3B285C702FB7}.lua)
21.07.2006 18:12:32->> Lade Blacklist
21.07.2006 18:12:37->> entpacke Blacklist
21.07.2006 18:12:37->> Blacklist geladen
21.07.2006 18:12:37->> Start Wissensdatenbank
21.07.2006 18:12:37->> Parse itemcache
21.07.2006 18:12:37<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:2)
21.07.2006 18:12:37->> Start Parsen 42995109
21.07.2006 18:12:37<<- ClientVersion: 5464
21.07.2006 18:12:40<<- Typ2 hat 0 neue Einträge
21.07.2006 18:12:40->> Ende Parsen 42998531
21.07.2006 18:12:40->> Parse questcache
21.07.2006 18:12:40<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:1)
21.07.2006 18:12:40->> Start Parsen 42998531
21.07.2006 18:12:40<<- ClientVersion: 5464
21.07.2006 18:12:40<<- Typ1 hat 0 neue Einträge
21.07.2006 18:12:40->> Ende Parsen 42998687
21.07.2006 18:12:40->> Parse creaturecache
21.07.2006 18:12:40<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:3)
21.07.2006 18:12:40->> Start Parsen 42998687
21.07.2006 18:12:40<<- ClientVersion: 5464
21.07.2006 18:12:41<<- Typ3 hat 0 neue Einträge
21.07.2006 18:12:41->> Ende Parsen 42999500
21.07.2006 18:12:41->> Sprachkontrolle
21.07.2006 18:12:41->> keine neuen Daten gefunden
21.07.2006 18:12:41->> FTP: Verbindung wird getrennt.
21.07.2006 18:12:41->> FTP: Verbindung aufgehoben.

Sieht eigentlich super aus.. aber irgendwie find ich meinen Char nicht..

Hab es mit und ohne FW / bzw. ohne NAV2006 gemacht


----------



## B3N (21. Juli 2006)

Die Verarbeitung ist im Moment deaktiviert, gedulde dich bitte noch ein wenig. Normal werden alle 10 Minuten die Daten verarbeitet, doch im Moment ist es wie gesagt grad nicht aktiv. Etwas Geduld bitte noch.


----------



## Shurikan (22. Juli 2006)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ok ty @ Regnor (hätt ich au selbst drauf komen müssen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## scorpion150 (26. Juli 2006)

kann mir einer nur ganz kurz erklären wie das jetzt geht um ne visitenkarte zu bekommen 

wäre super  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roran (26. Juli 2006)

scorpion150 schrieb:


> kann mir einer nur ganz kurz erklären wie das jetzt geht um ne visitenkarte zu bekommen
> 
> wäre super
> 
> ...



Ist zwar schon mal erklärt worden von mir,
aber ok 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Sodan schrieb:


> Einfach.
> 
> Du gehst auf http://www.blasc.de
> Du scrollst etwas runter, das Du das Suchfeld für *Charaktere* sehen kannst,
> ...




Aber,
du mußt den BLASC Profiler installiert haben,
sonst geht das nicht,
denn aus den Daten die der in die Datenbank schickt,
werden die Vistienkarten erstellt.


----------



## scorpion150 (27. Juli 2006)

danke aber hab ein problem bin nit dabei ^^

denn bin in MalGanis 

in der gilde Streiter des Lichts 

und da sind nur 5 und bin nit dabei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roran (27. Juli 2006)

scorpion150 schrieb:


> danke aber hab ein problem bin nit dabei ^^
> 
> denn bin in MalGanis
> 
> ...


Du hast BLASC installiert?

Wenn ja, dann schau mal,
ob ( wenn du in der Realmübersicht im WoW ) bei AddOn,
da sind alle deine Addons aufgelistet,
ist da bei BLASC ein häckchen drin ?
Wenn nein, mach eins rein.


----------

